# Ears laying back flat



## SBENJA (Jul 5, 2012)

My 10 week old GS (Koda) ears started doing weird things in the last few days. For a few days I thought she looked like the flying nun, but now they are laying back flat against the back of her head (like she has a headband on pulling her ears back) or they go inverted backwards; is this normal? I haven't seen this stage anywhere of the images I have been looking at? Is it too early to glue?

New worried GS owner.


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

Are they always laying them back flat? Or does she lay them back herself? Maybe you could show us a picture to see what you mean?


----------



## SBENJA (Jul 5, 2012)

They are not always laid back. Here is a pic of inverted. The lay backs, I am assuming she is doing it or it's doing it on its own; I can't tell. I will send the laid backs this evening.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's not normal. She probably rubbed her head against something and they got folded back. I'd unfold them, and keep her away from what is folding her ears back (her crate?). 

She has HUGE ears, as many puppies do - may be harder for those ears not to get themselves in trouble!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea they dont get like that on their own. She must have rubbed them against something. Just flip them back forward and keep a watch on them.


----------

